# How much oil is needed if the level is at the bottom of the hash marks on the oil dip stick?



## WLF (Jan 1, 2008)

Does anyone know how much oil is needed if the level is at the bottom of the hash marks on the oil dip stick?
The reason I am asking is I had to resort to Jiffy Lube today because its 20 degrees out and I needed an oil change; dealer is too far away and just not convenient. 
Anyway, I watched to make sure it got Pennzoil Platinum 5w40 and the oil changed went without incident. I go to pay and they tell me my oil was 2 quarts low.
I checked the oil about a week ago and it did need some but it was above the minimum on the hash marks. I knew I was changing the oil so I just waited.
When I got home today I pulled the dip stick to see how they came up with two quarts and I just don’t see it. I called and asked to speak with the manager. I asked if they measure the oil coming out and he says “no, if the level is at the bottom of the hash marks then we mark it two quarts low”. I told them “that’s ridiculous” how can they just decide its two quarts low? The guy laughs at me and says I shouldn’t worry about it. I told him my car is still under warrantee and I may need to use the receipt to prove maintenance if there is a warrantee issue, the same receipt they marked two quarts low, “how is that funny?” The guy just blew me off and is not going to change the reciept.
So back to my question, how much oil is needed to bring the level from the bottom of the hash marks to the top on a 2008 2.0 GTI? I can’t see VW marking “minimum” at two quarts low on a five quart engine.
Thanks.


----------



## Thumb Thumbs (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: How much oil is needed if the level is at the bottom of the hash marks on the ... (WLF)*

i believe from min to max on the dipstick is actually 1 qt


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: How much oil is needed if the level is at the bottom of the hash marks on the ... (link1123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *link1123* »_i believe from min to max on the dipstick is actually 1 qt

this


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: How much oil is needed if the level is at the bottom of the hash marks on the ... (bcze1)*

Until it reaches the upper hash marks....


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

actually I would like to know this too, so I know how much oil my car goes through.


----------



## rs_hunter (Nov 9, 2008)

This is the reason I've decided to start my own "quick-lube" chain. I'm going to guarantee superior technician expertise and customer satisfaction. 
What's my secret? I'm training chimpanzees, using their more advanced intelligence to beat the current guys at their own game.
Look for the announcements of our grand openings...


----------

